# Wiring a Digitrax PM42



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll be digging through the Digitrax website in the coming evenings but just wanted to ask if anyone has experience, or has a good online resource besides Digitrax, for wiring of a PM42? I'll be using 3 of the 4 available subdistricts for short-circuit management and the 4th as an autoreversal in case you care 

Thank you!

Walman


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Try this. It is from my GG&N layout. There are several posts showing the wiring. page 3-5 http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=14852


----------

